# Byrd Tool H7768 Shelix Cutterhead, 8-Inch



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Agee 100%! I replaced the carbide cutter head on my PM 60 back in April and absolutely love it! It's quiet, smooth cutting and leaves a great surface. I learned I was moving pieces too fast through my jointer. The surface is so smooth you have to sand it to finish. In fact, I was so impressed that I replace the head on my 15" PM 15 planer with a Byrd Shelix in June and added a Wixey digital guage. Now my planer is an incredibly accurate machine that I can use to plane to exact dimensional stock using a digital caliper. I can't recommend Byrd Shelix cutters enough.

PS. My jointer has a 2 hp Baldor motor which provides more than enough power.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

When the cutters wear out on my Grizzly planer, I plan on putting in a Byrd. Kind of a no-brainer…


----------

